

India’s tech workers are not as good as the country hopes and America fears - paraschopra
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15393732

======
brc
While I would like to pile on and say "I told you so" the article is really a
PR release to try and establish their exam.

Anyone who has been employed trying to sort out a failed offshored project
will probably find themselves agreeing with the title, though.

------
plinkplonk
Summary: A couple of US returned Indians are selling a GRE like exam to assess
the "readiness" of graduates to work in the Indian IT industry. Meh!

